# Tác hại không ngờ khi mẹ sớm làm đẹp cho con gái



## nusy (25/8/18)

Nhiều cha mẹ không ngờ rằng, làm đẹp cho con gái không đúng thời điểm, không đúng cách vô tình sẽ gây hại cho con.

*Tác hai khi làm tóc, trang điểm cho con gái*
Một số bà mẹ thích trang điểm, nhuộm tóc, diện cho con ngay từ tấm bé. Tuy nhiên, cha mẹ nên lưu ý, chất hóa học độc hại từ mỹ phẩm, thuốc nhuộm tóc có thể gây hại cho cơ thể trẻ vì làn da của trẻ rất mỏng manh, dễ bị dị ứng. Đặc biệt, nếu sản phẩm mỹ phẩm đó không phù hợp với trẻ có thể phá hủy làn da của trẻ ngay từ khi còn nhỏ.




_Cha mẹ không nên uốn nhuộm tóc quá sớm cho con gái (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Ngoài ra, không ít mẹ lại có trào lưu nhuộm tóc, mặc trang phục cho con giống như con của những ngôi sao nổi tiếng. Điều này vô hình trung sẽ khiến đứa trẻ cảm thấy thiếu tự tin vào bản thân và tự ép mình giống như một người khác, đặc biệt trẻ ở độ tuổi 4-6 tuổi đã có nhận thức rõ ràng về bản thân. Không chỉ dừng tại đó, một số trẻ sẽ có nhận thức lệch lạc vào làm đẹp mà quên đi những vấn đề khác trong cuộc sống như học tập, trau dồi kỹ năng sống.

*Trẻ có nguy cơ mắc bệnh về đường hô hấp vì thói quen sơn móng tay cho trẻ*
Cha mẹ cần phải lưu ý tới điều này, vì móng tay là hóa chất vô cùng độc hại, chúng sẽ thấm qua móng vào da gây bệnh cho trẻ. Nhất là mùi hương từ sơn móng tay có thể khiến trẻ bị bệnh về đường hô hấp. Một tác hại khác mà cha mẹ cũng nên biết về việc sơn móng tay đối với trẻ, trẻ sẽ có nhận thức sai về cái đẹp, trẻ sẽ cho rằng, muốn đẹp thì phải sơn móng xanh đỏ mới là đẹp. Nhận thức này vô cùng tai hại.

*Giúp con gái điệu đúng mực*
Để giúp con cân bằng và lấy lại sự ngây thơ trong sáng vốn có, cha mẹ nên quan tâm đến sở thích của bé để có ứng xử và định hướng thích hợp, giúp bé phát triển thẩm mỹ phù hợp với hoàn cảnh kinh tế gia đình và môi trường sống, đồng thời có đồi sống nội tâm phong phú.

Trước tiên, cha mẹ nên giải thích cho bé hiểu về cái đẹp, đó là sự phù hợp với môi trường sống, học tập, sinh hoạt và hài hòa với mọi người. Khi bé đòi hỏi mua sắm cái này cái kia, cha mẹ nên giải thích nhẹ nhàng cho bé hiểu thế nào là vừa phải, là phù hợp. Khi bé nói năng điệu đà quá, người lớn nên nhẹ nhàng nhắc nhở, giúp bé nói rõ ràng mạch lạc. Khi bé hờn dỗi hoặc cáu gắt, cha mẹ phải hiểu lý do và bình tĩnh khuyên bảo.

Bên cạnh đó, cha mẹ cũng nên cho bé mặc trang phục phù hợp với hoàn cảnh. Người lớn cần hướng cho bé tham gia việc nhà, quan tâm chăm sóc em nhỏ, giúp đỡ bạn bè, vui chơi hợp lý,… Khi bé tham gia tích cực những công việc đó, những đức tính tốt sẽ hình thành và những kiểu cách điệu đà cũng sẽ giảm dần.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

